

Google Responds To FTC With “You’re Looking For What, Exactly?” - yanw
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2011/06/google-responds-to-ftc-with-%E2%80%9Cyou%E2%80%99re-looking-for-what-exactly%E2%80%9D.html
I'd love for law knowing person lurking here at HN to explain why exactly does the FTC think they have anything near a case here, I do concede my Google fanboydom but other than they were pressured by Google competitors to act there doesn't seem to be any merit to this, right?
======
wccrawford
That article is pretty biased. It seems to say that Google is Good and nothing
it can do is wrong. It even claims that it had some hand in helping us weather
the economics hardships of late...

Other than employing people, which every company does, I don't see how they
made any difference. Maybe I'm just ignorant when it comes to that, though.

They also go out of their way to make the FTC look like bad guys. No, the FTC
has had complaints, and it is doing it's job by looking into them. It has to.
And Google appreciates that position and is complying. I really don't see any
bad blood between the FTC and Google, so why this blogger is so hot under the
collar is something I have to question. It's not like the blogger could know
any more about the situation than the FTC does at this point.

------
thisuser
Article claims: \- Google should canonized (stock market as implied canon?) \-
Anti-trust legislation is merely political whimsy \- Corporations don't have
inherent structural problems, all problems are caused by individuals

Can we keep this shallow business major ideology crap off of HN? It is
simplistic corporate knob slobbing. I expect a more empirical stance in this
community.

~~~
yanw
How about this then:

[http://techliberation.com/2011/06/24/the-ftc-makes-its-
googl...](http://techliberation.com/2011/06/24/the-ftc-makes-its-google-
investigation-official-now-what/)

Either way the investigation is lacking in merit.

